
For cleaner code, write ugly code - wheresvic1
https://blog.jessitron.com/2019/06/29/for-cleaner-code-write-ugly-code/
======
1e-9
Author's premise: Intentionally writing extremely bad prototyping code
motivates one to later clean it up and thus produce better code.

I strongly advise anyone considering this to first try rapidly prototyping
code that is as good as you can do quickly. Over time, the quality of your
prototyping code should improve and require less cleaning to achieve a high
quality result. You should not have to intentionally create reasons to clean
up code. The reasons will appear naturally enough.

